# Maffés, minis thés



## unizu carn (30 Juin 2006)

Je suis Unizu Carn, la chimère de jasmin.
Je suis la femme atrocement belle. J'officie en rythmes intenses, j'épanche les sureaux violacés.
C'est là que j'offre, à ceux qui donnent en retour. Si tu ne comprends déjà rien, ne continue pas, ça ne te servira pas.

C'est ici le salon, celui des femmes qui s'aiment, et des hommes qui les aiment.
C'est ici qu'on pétrit, qu'on prépare, qu'on cuisine. Qu'on mélange nos chairs pour nous nourrir d'emphase.
Je cuisine et je veux.
Je suis la femme batteur, celle que l'homme-rayon chérit à la lumière.






Mes mafés sont salés, ils exhalent le gingembre. Et mes thés trop sucrés humectent les entrejambes.

Rentre, amante. 
Assieds-toi. Partage le feu de ton ventre.
Les hommes sont des cochons ? Dis-nous pourtant pourquoi ils te tentent.
Ton ventre est sec ? Mange. Mange la chair en bouillie. Nourris-toi des mafés des amies.
Il déborde et s'épand ? Bois, ma chérie. Bois les thés de la délivrance.

Et toi, ami, rentre aussi.
Rentre si tes pieds sont propres, et tes mains polies.
Ici, pas de femmes poupées. Pas de trous à boucher. Juste des bouches à mélanger.






_Et quand je serais morte, que mon corps sera froid, alors, on pourra dire : elle ne baise plus, cette fois._


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2006)

Ah ouais, ouais, ouais !



(suis complètement paumé, moi, mais si il y a de la meuf...)


----------



## supermoquette (30 Juin 2006)

Note : tester le maff&#233; d'agneau la semaine prochaine.


----------



## unizu carn (30 Juin 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Le moins que l'on puisse dire, c'est que t'es une nana prometteuse._
> :rose:
> 
> Pourquoi diantre ne postes-tu pas dans "Autoportraits", qu'on voit un peu sur pi&#232;ces le ramage et le plumage (s'il t'en reste) ??
> ...




Si tu veux voir ma chair, il va falloir que sorte de ton cerveau autre chose que &#231;a, l'homme aux chemises &#224; fleurs et aux smileys sulfat&#233;s.
Je suis s&#251;re que tu  peux parler correctement aux femmes, quand tu le veux.
Je suis m&#234;me presque certaine que tu peux en faire mouiller, rien qu'avec tes mots et des dessins.


----------



## unizu carn (30 Juin 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui Madame, mais j'ai besoin d'un minimum de climat de confiance.



Allons, je suis persuadée que tu n'es pas contre te faire surprendre dans le noir. 




> Coquine va !
> :rose: :love: :love: :love:



Tu vois. Ta position s'adoucit tandis que ton intérêt se durcit.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Juin 2006)

unizu carn a dit:
			
		

> Tu vois. Ta position s'adoucit tandis que ton intérêt se durcit.



Prévisible, non?...


----------



## tirhum (30 Juin 2006)

unizu carn a dit:
			
		

> Je suis Unizu Carn, la chim&#232;re de jasmin.
> Je suis la femme atrocement belle. J'officie en rythmes intenses, j'&#233;panche les sureaux violac&#233;s.
> 
> (...)
> ...




(....)
Oh, ton &#226;me est lasse
Elle a d&#251; trop revoir h&#233;las...
Les m&#234;mes choses et les m&#234;mes gens
Et toujours comme avant
(....)


..... :mouais:

P.S : un peu perdu, je suis.....


----------



## mado (30 Juin 2006)

Unizu 

Viens je t'emmène dans ma bibliothèque pour commencer.. On va pouvoir parler cuisine, ça me manquait :love:


----------



## unizu carn (30 Juin 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Unizu
> 
> Viens je t'emmène dans ma bibliothèque pour commencer.. On va pouvoir parler cuisine, ça me manquait :love:




Quelle bonne idée ! :love:
Gastronomie et libertinage au XVIII° siècle... Hmmm... Ils savaient encore le sens du mot libertinage, à cette époque.

Cuisiner, c'est ouvrir les sens, c'est vrai. J'ai dégusté l'autre jour une tapenade rouge, à l'espelette et à la sariette. Emballante.
Bandante.
La gastronomie érotique, c'est une si belle façon de faire patienter les amants en remplissant leur bouche.

Qu'est-ce que tu fais, toi, pour éveiller l'émoi ?


----------



## mado (30 Juin 2006)

Paraît que mes brunchs aux andouillettes beaujolaises sont irrésistibles..


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2006)

Voil&#224; les th&#233;s meurtriers !!!! A vous pour qui le v&#238;t est si cher, pr&#233;parez vos r&#233;cepteurs sensoriels ! Le plus grand suicide collectif de tous les temps semble se profiler dans les paroles de ces &#233;vang&#233;lisateurs de la petite mort !

J'ach&#232;te, je vends, je prends tout et donne le reste !


C'est o&#249; qu'on s'd&#233;poile ?


----------



## unizu carn (30 Juin 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Paraît que mes brunchs aux andouillettes beaujolaises sont irrésistibles..



Ce doit être.... délicieusement consistant !
Avec beaucoup de persil dans une petite crème, pour empêcher de s'assoupir après s'être restauré, alors ! 
:love:


----------



## unizu carn (30 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> C'est où qu'on s'dépoile ?



Si vite ? Qu'il est pressé, ce chaton.
Pas ici.  Ici c'est le salon. Tu vas laisser des poils de partout.
Si tu tiens vraiment à être nu,  passe donc dans mon boudoir secret. Je suis sure que tu en connais le chemin, matou coquin.
:love:


----------



## mado (30 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> C'est o&#249; qu'on s'd&#233;poile ?


 
L'effeuillage Monsieur..

Un peu de patience. Dans la cuisine le temps de pr&#233;paration est souvent aussi long, voire beaucoup plus long que le reste. T'a pas appris &#231;a ta maman ?


----------



## unizu carn (30 Juin 2006)

Ces hommes veulent du fast-foutre, quand nous voulons mitonner nos plaisirs... Que veux-tu.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> L'effeuillage Monsieur..
> 
> Un peu de patience. Dans la cuisine le temps de pr&#233;paration est souvent aussi long, voire beaucoup plus long que le reste. T'a pas appris &#231;a ta maman ?



Mais non mais non ma mie... :love:
J'aime l'id&#233;e de tout montrer et de donner plus tard. La d&#233;couverte lente de l'effeuillage a son charme, mais la proximit&#233; brutale de l'objet du d&#233;sir qu'on ne peut prendre de suite peut produire des effets int&#233;ressants. Transpiration. Exaltation. Tachycardie. Arythmies respiratoires. Vertiges...

Laisse moi te faire un steak &#224; la bi&#232;re Belge sur lit d'oignons. 
Laisse moi planter ma fourchette dans ton ravioli.....


----------



## unizu carn (30 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Laisse moi planter ma fourchette dans ton ravioli.....




Une fourchette, vraiment ? Ne pourrait-on pas manger avec les doigts, pour une fois ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2006)

Comme dirait l'autre... si c'est pour faire &#231;a &#224; la main, autant le faire tout seul... :mouais:


----------



## mado (30 Juin 2006)

Forcément on va devoir parler des ustensiles bientôt..


----------



## tirhum (30 Juin 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Forcément on va devoir parler des ustensiles bientôt..


pourtant les mains sont le prolongement de l'imagination.......


----------



## unizu carn (30 Juin 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Forcément on va devoir parler des ustensiles bientôt..




Déjà ? Prenons un peu de temps. Peu nous importe d'avoir la cuillère de bois.

Après tout, nous n'en sommes qu'aux toasts... et aux brunchs.
:love:


----------



## N°6 (30 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Transpiration. Exaltation. Tachycardie. Arythmies respiratoires. Vertiges...



Exact, des acouphènes aussi ! Je commence à entendre comme un bruit de bouilloire qui siffle


----------



## mado (30 Juin 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> pourtant les mains sont le prolongement de l'imagination.......


 
Les mains seulement ?  

Tsss, oeuvre de salut public ton salon de th&#233;, ma ch&#232;re unizu..


----------



## supermoquette (30 Juin 2006)

Je vois que vous avez coup&#233; la clim' du forum et que le sang commence a migrer


----------



## tirhum (30 Juin 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Les mains seulement ?  (...)


bien s&#251;r que non........ elle ne sont qu'une partie.......  
_(mais elles sont tr&#232;s imaginatives.... mes mains !....)_ 
_je ne suis pas encore un poulpe, mais...._  

:rose:


----------



## rezba (30 Juin 2006)

Hou l&#224; ! Quel fumet, quel parfum ! :love:
Bravo pour l'endroit. 


&#199;a me donne faim,  et je n'ai pas encore d&#233;jeun&#233;. Sachez que je reviendrais ! J'adore parler de cuisine !  Je mettrais mon tablier !  






_Je crois que j'ai trouv&#233; le boudoir o&#249; l'on se d&#233;nude. :rateau:_


----------



## supermoquette (30 Juin 2006)

Bon, merci, vous avez niqu&#233; mon apr&#232;s-midi :love: retour &#224; la terrasse pleine de jupettes


----------



## rezba (30 Juin 2006)

Je suis rest&#233; habill&#233;, mon roberto, rassure-toi. De toutes fa&#231;ons, je n'avais pas de photo de moi nu &#224; poster. 
Et puis, je demande toujours, avant de me d&#233;shabiler devant une femme.
:rateau:


----------



## unizu carn (30 Juin 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je suis resté habillé, mon roberto, rassure-toi. De toutes façons, je n'avais pas de photo de moi nu à poster.
> Et puis, je demande toujours, avant de me déshabiler devant une femme.
> :rateau:



Effectivement, pour quelqu'un qui aime prendre de profil, vous êtes resté de face.
Dénudez-vous donc, l'endroit est fait pour ça. Par petits bouts, si vous êtes timide.
L'effeuillage, c'est si plaisant.
:love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2006)

Ni presbyte, d'ailleurs...


----------



## mado (30 Juin 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Au fait mon Rezba, y a un truc qui me turlupine* depuis quelques semaines :
> T'es en vacances, là, ou bien tu as racheté un cybercafé ??
> :hein:
> 
> ...






  Roberto, nous sommes dans un salon de thé. Discret, silencieux, décoré avec  goût, empli d'odeurs délicates et prometteuses..
  Bref, tout le contraire


----------



## supermoquette (30 Juin 2006)

Juste au moment ou j'entame le chapitre "you are what you heat"


----------



## N°6 (30 Juin 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Oups c'est vrai.
> 
> Y a m&#234;me pas l'ADSL, :afraid: et peut-&#234;tre m&#234;me pas l'&#233;lectricit&#233;, vu tous ces bougeoirs ouvrag&#233;s un peu partout...
> :love: :love:



Pas d'ADSL, peut-&#234;tre, mais  du th&#233; russe aux hormones fameux parait-il... :love:


----------



## philire (30 Juin 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Roberto, nous sommes dans un salon de thé. Discret, silencieux, décoré avec goût, empli d'odeurs délicates et prometteuses..


Oui, mais quand même, le goût de la déco est un peu space, comme ce poster.....


----------



## supermoquette (30 Juin 2006)

C'est l'expression d'un désir ? tu souhaiterais plutôt avoir une vue sur le plafond ? 

Édith : on va être mal si vous chauffer Dool doOl


----------



## dool (30 Juin 2006)

Quel chaleureux contact dans mon antre privé à l'heure où je suis sensée me nourrir d'Insipide. Cette nouvelle cuisine fait saliver et à humecter mes lèvres ainsi il va falloir que les satisfasse de ces plaisirs terrestres et célestes....


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2006)

philire a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais quand même, le goût de la déco est un peu space, comme ce poster.....


Ouais... On va encore nous dire qu'on accueille mal les nouveaux, mais si en plus ils ont des go&#251;ts de chiotte et qu'ils les affichent...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Quel chaleureux contact dans mon antre privé à l'heure où je suis sensée me nourrir d'Insipide. Cette nouvelle cuisine fait saliver et à humecter mes lèvres ainsi il va falloir que les satisfasse de ces plaisirs terrestres et célestes....


OUH PUNAISE !!! LA VLA !!!

(&#231;a va sentir le pneu br&#251;l&#233; ! Couchez les m&#244;mes... )


----------



## philire (30 Juin 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu souhaiterais plutôt avoir une vue sur le plafond ?


Avec un zeste de mèches en premier plan, sans aucun doute .


----------



## mado (30 Juin 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Quel chaleureux contact dans mon antre privé à l'heure où je suis sensée me nourrir d'Insipide. Cette nouvelle cuisine fait saliver et à humecter mes lèvres ainsi il va falloir que les satisfasse de ces plaisirs terrestres et célestes....


 
Tu m'fais goûter ton jus d'orange ? :love:


----------



## dool (30 Juin 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Tu m'fais goûter ton jus d'orange ? :love:



Surtout que les fruits sont bien mûrs et juteux en ce moment ! ...ah attention tu as une goutte qui file là, juste à la commissure...bouge pas.........hum oui je confirme encore, doux et sucré !


----------



## supermoquette (30 Juin 2006)

Tant qu'ils ne tombent pas


----------



## mado (30 Juin 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> Je veux bien faire la centriiiiiifugeeeeuse !!!!
> :love: :love: :love:



Rien d'électrique (quoique, mon oreillette me dit l'inverse :rose, rappelle toi ! Tout à la main, voire aux pieds (comme le raisin)..


----------



## Pierrou (30 Juin 2006)

'Fait chaud ici...


----------



## unizu carn (30 Juin 2006)

Ah, ces gar&#231;ons...
Tout de suite, &#231;a s'excite et &#231;a s'&#233;chauffe...

Salut dool. Ravie de t'avoir mise en &#233;moi au sortir de la sieste. :love:


Sinon, pour les mal-embouch&#233;s qui pensent que c'est une technique de drague :
On ne dit pas &#224; son hotesse que sa d&#233;co n'est pas belle, encore moins qu'elle a des go&#251;ts de chi... On ne demande pas non plus des miroirs au plafond du salon.

Ceci &#233;tant dit, si vous voulez d&#233;corer, tout vous est ouvert.

Sauf que.... JE fixe les r&#232;gles.

Alors uniquement du dessin, si possible en noir et blanc.
Et du d&#233;licat, hein, les goujats.

Tiens, j'accroche un klimt. :love:


----------



## supermoquette (30 Juin 2006)

Craquounette


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2006)

On dit _climax_ de confiance...


----------



## unizu carn (30 Juin 2006)

SM, je n'ai pas dit qu'on d&#233;corait avec des photos, m&#234;me noir et blanc. Et que des choses en acc&#232;s public, y compris aux mineurs. Comme &#231;a, on aura pas de probl&#232;me de charte avec le chat.

Allez, enl&#232;ve moi cette photo.



Quant aux _private_ joke du chaton, sache que je ne tol&#232;rerais ici que des allusions &#224; Andrew Blake et Marco Salieri.


...et &#224; quelques filles au viseur aiguis&#233;. :love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2006)

Eh oh !!! Doucement Mata Hari ! Je n'ai manifestement pas ton &#233;rudition. Je fais des efforts pour masquer mon inculture, pas la peine de la d&#233;voiler au grand jour. Blake, je vois bien qui, le pote &#224; Mortimer, mais l'autre italien l&#224;, pas trop :mouais:

(En plus je vois pas trop le rapport avec la b&#233;d&#233;...  )


Vous pr&#233;f&#233;rez pas plut&#244;t reparler de Q non ? (non. Pas le chien. Arr&#234;tez avec les b&#233;d&#233;...)


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Vous préférez pas plutôt reparler de Q non ?


Le mec dans James Bond ?
Pas top sexy...
Enfin, chacun ses goûts.


----------



## mado (30 Juin 2006)

On peut parler de G, plutôt ? 

Oui, je sais, je sais, je fais des fixations parfois..


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2006)

Ben tiens elle parle plutôt bien celle là...


----------



## unizu carn (30 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Eh oh !!! Doucement Mata Hari ! Je n'ai manifestement pas ton érudition. Je fais des efforts pour masquer mon inculture, pas la peine de la dévoiler au grand jour. Blake, je vois bien qui, le pote à Mortimer, mais l'autre italien là, pas trop :mouais:
> 
> (En plus je vois pas trop le rapport avec la bédé...  )
> 
> ...




:love:


Si. Reparlons-en.

Ou bien continuons la déco !

Puisque nous ne sommes encore que trois pleines de grâce, pourquoi pas un dessin d'Antonio Canova, le sculpteur dont l'encyclopédie catholique dit qu'il est "le plus grand sculpteur italien des temps modernes" ?
Un petit dessin, donc, que l'on trouve dans un musée allemand. Pour les femmes et les hommes qui aiment les hommes.


----------



## unizu carn (30 Juin 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> M'est avis qu'il s'agit là de d'écrivains de gare (catégorie "Gare à toi !")
> :love:
> :love:




Je parlerais plutôt de pronocrates distingués*. Du genre qui préfèrent la cyprine aux giclées. :love:





Pour Salieri, on pourrait même parler de pornocrate engagé, vu son dernier brulôt sur les partouzes supposées de Sua Eminenza... 

Mais on ne fera pas de projections publiques ici !
:love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Juin 2006)

unizu carn a dit:
			
		

> Je suis s&#251;re que tu peux parler correctement aux femmes, quand tu le veux.



C'est vrai que ce Roberto n'a aucune finesse. 

Alors que moi je sais parler aux gonzesses, regarde :
Mademoiselle carn?
Sachez belle enfant que j'ai de tr&#232;s beaux brocolis, et que je suis tout dispos&#233; &#224; vous les carrer dans le minestrone. 
Si le coeur vous en dit bien s&#251;r.

... Alors izuni? Pas mal hein?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que ce Roberto n'a aucune finesse.
> 
> Alors que moi je sais parler aux gonzesses, regarde :
> Mademoiselle carn?
> ...


T'es trop un poète !

Je peux utiliser ?


----------



## mado (30 Juin 2006)

On peut choisir son légume ?


----------



## unizu carn (30 Juin 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Mademoiselle carn?
> Sachez belle enfant que j'ai de très beaux brocolis, et que je suis tout disposé à vous les carrer dans le minestrone.
> Si le coeur vous en dit bien sûr.
> 
> ... Alors izuni? Pas mal hein?




Cher petit hordurier.

Outre que vous gagneriez à proposer un hord'uvre, avant de refiler le plat de votre inconsistance benoite, nous pourrions, sans trop trahir votre pensée, s'accorder sur une formulation un tantinet moins goujate :

"Sachez belle enfant que j'ai de très beaux brocolis, et que je suis tout disposé à les plonger dans votre minestrone."

:love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2006)

Je file le lien sinon c'est hors charte et miss unizu se fachera, juste pour les trois premières photos, les autres :mouais:
Remarquez la mise en scène très importante à l'époque. Et les détails qui tuent mais qui pour moi font tous le charme ...


----------



## philire (30 Juin 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Craquounette





			
				unizu carn a dit:
			
		

> Allez, enlève moi cette photo.



Euh... Melounette, peut-être?.....


----------



## mado (30 Juin 2006)

unizu carn a dit:
			
		

> Cher petit hordurier.
> 
> Outre que vous gagneriez à proposer un hord'uvre, avant de refiler le plat de votre inconsistance benoite, nous pourrions, sans trop trahir votre pensée, s'accorder sur une formulation un tantinet moins goujate :
> 
> ...



Plus à cheval que moi sur les convenances 

Pour la déco, je t'aiderai plus tard si tu veux bien. Les puritains qui m'emploient empêchent toute exploration digne de ce nom..


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Juin 2006)

unizu carn a dit:
			
		

> Cher petit hordurier.
> 
> Outre que vous gagneriez à proposer un hord'uvre, avant de refiler le plat de votre inconsistance benoite, nous pourrions, sans trop trahir votre pensée, s'accorder sur une formulation un tantinet moins goujate :
> 
> ...


Ouais ouais, bon OK...
P'tet que "carrer" c'&#233;tait un peu fort, d'un autre c&#244;t&#233; je voulais respecter la version originale (relisez Gotlib, &#231;a vaut pour toi aussi Ponk! )

Bref, malgr&#233; les termes, on est d'accord unizu, non?
Ya moyen, non?  

Nan je dis &#231;a, c'est pour &#234;tre s&#251;r, je voudrais savoir comment je dois m'habiller ce soir. (J'ai un nouveau slip orange avec une reproduction de glubs dessus, j'aimerais l'&#233;trenner rapido pour tester)


----------



## Nobody (30 Juin 2006)

Pour lui plaire, le mieux, c'est quand même de citer les poètes:

"J'ai un Mickey Maousse,
un gourdin dans sa housse
et quand tu le secousses, 
il mousse

J'ai un Mickey Maousse
Une espèce de pousse
de bambou dans sa brousse
qui pousse

J'ai un Mickey maousse
une paire de pamplemousse
en avant toutes et tous
je pousse"

Merci S.G. je suis certain que ça lui plaira: l'homme à tête de chou ou l'homme jasmin, finalement, hein...


----------



## Melounette (30 Juin 2006)

philire a dit:
			
		

> Euh... Melounette, peut-être?.....


Superbe. Tout à fait moi en pleines....réflexions. 

Bon alors Iguazu...Carmina...raaah ! Truc...Unizu Carn ! là voilà. On a parlé d'hétéroclite, de turlupinage, de doigts, de fourchettes, mais tu oublies quelques autres cavernes...inexplorées peut-être ?. Je sens qu'on ne va pas tarder à glisser dans les anales. 

Mouhahahaaa. Je suis mourrute de rire en tout cas à vous lire.


----------



## mado (30 Juin 2006)

Ah oui, mais non !

C'est mourir de plaisir l'objectif ici..


----------



## Melounette (30 Juin 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Rut *est le mot chère Frangipane.
> :love:
> :love:


J'aime les gens qui savent lire entre les lignes.:love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (30 Juin 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> On peut choisir son légume ?



oui ? qui me demande ?


----------



## lumai (1 Juillet 2006)

Ha ?
Un salon aux velours ras et aux soies craquantes ?
Il semble que l'air, charg&#233; de ses langueurs, filtre au travers les rideaux de draps blancs.
Qu'il soit le bienvenu &#224; souffler ainsi sur la moiteur de nos peaux.


----------



## lumai (1 Juillet 2006)

Un peu chaud oui... Difficile de faire sans ces derniers jours.
Et puis &#231;a donne des _frissons_ sous la peau.

Sinon les voiles de cotons s'accordent bien aussi &#224; ces moiteurs, comme une gaze l&#233;g&#232;re appliqu&#233;e.


----------



## dool (1 Juillet 2006)




----------



## dool (1 Juillet 2006)

Il suffit juste de savoir de quoi on veux "s'overdoser" !  
(et moi en ce moment c'est de ça ! ...même si j'ai pas trouvé de charles ! )


----------



## mado (1 Juillet 2006)

Dool, c'est presque de la torture là  

J'ai le début de la recette..
Poser quelques carreaux idéalement répartis sur tout le corps et laisser la chaleur ambiante agir. Etaler doucement la crème onctueuse ainsi obtenue, n'oublier aucun recoin, aucune plissure..


----------



## mado (1 Juillet 2006)

Typiquement masculin.. Et si je salissais plein de trucs 

J'aime bien cuisiner, pas nettoyer. Alors je concentre mon énergie sur l'essentiel.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien cuisiner, pas nettoyer. Alors je concentre mon énergie sur l'essentiel.


Et voilà pourquoi on est dans la merde depuis ces trente dernières années.


----------



## mado (1 Juillet 2006)

30 seulement ? Un peu réducteur sur ce coup


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> 30 seulement ? Un peu réducteur sur ce coup


Je suis un gentleman.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà pourquoi on est dans la merde depuis ces trente dernières années.


*TOUT À FAIT !*
Travail Famille Patrie !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Juillet 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Mouhahahaaa. Je suis mourrute de rire en tout cas à vous lire.





*C'est pas*
réciproque.

NON.


----------



## tirhum (1 Juillet 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *TOUT À FAIT !*
> Travail Famille Patrie !


le sujet devient moins passionnant excitant l&#224;, d'un coup !...... :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> le sujet devient moins passionnant excitant là, d'un coup !...... :mouais:


Soigne tes adjectifs, bon sang ! _Excitant_... Et pourquoi pas sensuel et captivant tant que tu y es...


----------



## tirhum (1 Juillet 2006)

je soigne comme je veux !! 






_j'essaie de jouer le jeu pour voir...._


----------



## mado (1 Juillet 2006)

C'est marrant comme les trilogies (et j'ai pas dit trismégistes, ou triolisme) ont toujours eu du mal à me convaincre.



A part peut-être Amour, Gloire et Beauté ?   Non même pas .


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Juillet 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> A part peut-être Amour, Gloire et Beauté ?   Non même pas .




*Celle des trois B*
me plait bien moi


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Juillet 2006)

*JE ne savais pas*
que P&#233;tain avait int&#233;gr&#233; les ranges du Micazara Canal Authentique


----------



## mado (1 Juillet 2006)

Tiens, on dirait que certains _hésitent_ avant de rentrer dans le jeu


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien quand il est agacé, continuons.


J'aime bien qu'après trois ans tu croies encore qu'il suffit de si peu de chose... Je parie même qu'avoir pris le soin de répondre à ton message renforce cette impression, mais si je n'avais rien dit tu n'en aurais sans doute pas pensé moins.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2006)

oui j'ai regardé le match .... et les trois B je ne trouve pas quelque chose qui vaille la peine d'être dit, mais je cherche ...


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Juillet 2006)

A mais attention, malheureuse !!!

Va donc lire plus haut, et tu verras que personne n'a trouvé quoi que soit qui vaille la peine d'être dit...

Personne...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2006)

Oui mais tous le monde est en liesse, la France a gagné. Alors les trois B ....
Bière, Ballon, But.... bon c'est dit.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Juillet 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> A mais attention, malheureuse !!!
> Va donc lire plus haut, et tu verras que personne n'a trouvé quoi que soit qui vaille la peine d'être dit...
> 
> Personne...


*Si je puis me permettre camarade*
pas même toi.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Si je puis me permettre camarade*
> pas même toi.


Et après tu viendras lui dire de te lâcher la grappe ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Et après tu viendras lui dire de te lâcher la grappe ?




*Certes certes*
mais mes conseils avisés n'y changent rien


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2006)

Bon bon bon c'est quoi ces trois B, moi je reste sur ma faim.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Certes certes*
> mais mes conseils avisés n'y changent rien


Ah ben, c'est sonny en même temps... Il se méfie même de ses propres conseils, tu parles s'il va écouter les tiens !


----------



## La SAGEsse (2 Juillet 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Bon bon bon c'est quoi ces trois B, moi je reste sur ma faim.



Tu as faim?

Et bien, ça tombe bien:
Boire 
Bouffer
Baiser (sur la joue...)


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben, c'est sonny en même temps... Il se méfie même de ses propres conseils, tu parles s'il va écouter les tiens !


*CQFD*


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2006)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Tu as faim?
> 
> Et bien, ça tombe bien:
> Boire
> ...



J'suis restée coincée sur les 3 C , j'arrivais plus à revenir en arrière.


----------



## La SAGEsse (2 Juillet 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> J'suis restée coincée sur les 3 C  .



C'est tout de suite moins appétissant...


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Juillet 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Si je puis me permettre camarade*
> pas même toi.



Que c'est pointu comme remarque... mais t'as 8 ans ou quoi ?? 

PS :

Il va sans dire que je ne suis pas, mais alors pas du tout, ton camarade... mais les lecteurs auront rectifié d'eux même, en attendant de rectifier autre chose...


----------



## Amok (2 Juillet 2006)

unizu carn a dit:
			
		

> Si tu veux voir ma chair, il va falloir que sorte de ton cerveau autre chose que ça, l'homme aux chemises à fleurs et aux smileys sulfatés.
> Je suis sûre que tu  peux parler correctement aux femmes, quand tu le veux.
> * Je suis même presque certaine que tu peux en faire mouiller, rien qu'avec tes mots et des dessins*.



Et voilà : encore une fille facile... 



			
				mado a dit:
			
		

> Paraît que mes brunchs aux andouillettes beaujolaises sont irrésistibles..



Ca c'est parce que tu ne connais pas les Rollmops Orthéziens !


----------



## Amok (3 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Pas forcément... Avec ton espérience zéculaire mon Loulou tu devrais avoir appris à te méfier des attaques trop évidentes !



Sur des pages oranges et blanches, l'expérience séculaire n'est que de peu d'interêt (quoique certains styles sont parfaitement identifiables  ) : il y a des outils bien plus efficaces pour savoir à qui on a affaire.


----------



## Amok (3 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Plutôt que les froides conclusions d'outils logiciels de surveillance et recoupements de données sans âme, je préfère imaginer !
> :love:



Oh, mais je le comprends bien : n'est-ce pas l'interêt du mariage, de booster l'imaginaire ?


----------



## rezba (3 Juillet 2006)

J'ai toujours cru que l'int&#233;r&#234;t du mariage, c'&#233;tait le divorce.


----------



## mado (3 Juillet 2006)

M&#234;me certains masques ont du mal &#224; cacher les tr&#233;fonds de l'&#226;me, effectivement.


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> J'ai toujours cru que l'int&#233;r&#234;t du mariage, c'&#233;tait le divorce.



S&#251;rement, surtout si tu payes l'ISF :rateau:  :bebe:


----------



## mado (3 Juillet 2006)

unizu carn a dit:
			
		

> Mes maffés sont salés, ils exhalent le gingembre. Et mes thés trop sucrés humectent les entrejambes.


Il me semble que la recette est à revoir. Doit manquer des ingrédients pour ouvrir les volets de la perception. Difficile langage que celui des sens.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Même certains masques ont du mal à cacher les tréfonds de l'âme, effectivement.



Quand ils ne cachent même plus les filiations.
Sans pour autant lever le voile.


----------



## Nephou (3 Juillet 2006)

Certains voiles sont fait de cordes et d'autres de gaze. L'un comme l'autre il faut les laisser en place. Le bar est paravents et voilages dont il faut laisser la trame au risque de faire tomber le rideau. (L&#8217;ai-je bien fil&#233;e ?)

Glissons donc nos mains entre ces mati&#232;res et laissons nous alanguir par les mots&#8230; faisons preuve de subtilit&#233; et de violence. Apaisons nos souffles et soufflons sur les braises.

Ass&#233;chons des muqueuses et mouillons les moqueuses. Inversons les r&#244;les ou plut&#244;t renversons les&#8230; sur un lit ou une table, dans les pr&#233;s ou de loin.

Il est des serrures o&#249; jeter un &#339;il ; il est des brisures o&#249; glisser un doigt.

Accrochons nous &#224; dessein.

Vivons !


----------



## supermoquette (3 Juillet 2006)

Ouais mais pas sans protection perso


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2006)

Enfoncer des portes ouvertes c'est courrir le risque de se marcher sur les pieds.
Patatra... Tsoin tsoin.
Et il y a des labyrinthes où l'on aimerait se cacher.

Tourner en rond ou en spirale et risquer l'instable.
La révolution est finalement affaire personnelle. 

Marcher, courir, s'arrêter net.
Repartir en arrière.

Sur la toile nous jouons, nous tissons, détissons.
Ne sommes nous pas de grands enfants ?

Cache-cache, impostures, tramboline, ne pas perdre le fil de la chanson.
Mettre un nez rouge et faire le clown.

Les bombes à eau c'est rigolo.
Les douches froides moins drôle.

Qu'importe riions !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2006)

&#199;a para&#238;t vachement fort quand m&#234;me c'que tu prends. C'est tentant, mais j'me sens frileux sur le coup, l&#224;...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2006)

Je n'ai même pas besoin d'en prendre, j'aurais été du genre à rester percher 
J'essaie juste de retomber sur mes pattes.


----------



## Amok (3 Juillet 2006)

Vu le premier post, je me suis dit : "voilà un sujet qui va partir comme une fusée". Force est de constater qu'il y a des ratées à l'allumage.


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'essaye le Perrier additionn&#233; de caf&#233; froid




:sick: Tu ne veux pas un peu de bicabornate pour faire passer ? :affraid: 
Enfin, si tu pouvais nous faire un petit cours sur le p&#233;trissage de la p&#226;te &#224; muffins au chocolat, avec coulis de framboise et glace &#224; la vanille pour accompagner ce serait bien  

Remarque p&#233;rier/caf&#233; sucr&#233; &#231;a fait un peu sal&#233;/sucr&#233;, &#231;a r&#233;veille des sensations exotiques dans le palais, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Vu le premier post, je me suis dit : "voil&#224; un sujet qui va partir comme une fus&#233;e". Force est de constater qu'il y a des rat&#233;es &#224; l'allumage.


C'est bien une r&#233;action de loup &#231;a.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2006)

j'&#233;dite, c'est pratique
comment fa&#238;tes vous les ratures d'ailleurs moi j'y arrive pas


----------



## mado (3 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> :sick: Tu ne veux pas un peu de bicabornate pour faire passer ? :affraid:
> Enfin, si tu pouvais nous faire un petit cours sur le p&#233;trissage de la p&#226;te &#224; muffins au chocolat, avec coulis de framboise et glace &#224; la vanille pour accompagner ce serait bien
> 
> Remarque p&#233;rier/caf&#233; sucr&#233; &#231;a fait un peu sal&#233;/sucr&#233;, &#231;a r&#233;veille des sensations exotiques dans le palais, non ?


 
Perso je m'en passerais bien. 
Mais y'a s&#251;rement des amateurs. Ailleurs.


----------



## lumai (3 Juillet 2006)

Minis thé ?
Le thé se fait avec de l'eau brûlante. Elle doit être tout juste frémissante.
Les feuilles de thé sont déposées. Des mois dans leur sécheresse, elles sont restées recroquevillées, deshydratées, craquantes et ridées.
Puis l'eau est versée dessus. Certaines feuilles refusent son contact et essayent de s'échapper à sa surface. Vite elles sont rattrappées et suivent d'autres qui ont sombré bien avant, emportées dans les tourbillons brûlants.
Les premières volutes brunes apparaissent.
L'eau pénètre les entrelacs des feuilles. Imbibées elles gonflent et s'ouvrent, offrent leur jus à cette eau dévorante. D'insignifiantes brindilles ternes, elles deviennent bras, mains, qui s'entrelacent, grandissent, s'épanchent, luisantes. C'est l'eau maintenant qui ne peut plus leur échapper, toute entière engloutie dans leur suc entêtant.
Le thé bientôt est prêt, mais bien trop brûlant encore pour être bu. Il faut alors le laisser et se laisser errer, entourés des parfums qu'il nous offrira.
Peut-être quand nous serons revenus il sera froid. Tout sera à recommencer alors.


----------



## kanako (3 Juillet 2006)

mais c'est pas bon le café froid avec des bules ! (enfin j'ai jamais gouté mais flute ! c'est un sacrilège ! y a que le café streto qui vaille le coup ! :rateau: oups pardon !)


----------



## elKBron (3 Juillet 2006)

kanako a dit:
			
		

> mais c'est pas bon le café froid avec des bules !


 et oui, ca s appelle du co*a blak, et c est vrai que c estdelicieux cette boisson !!! mmmm... j en reve encore d en avoir sur les papilles


----------



## Nephou (3 Juillet 2006)

odr&#233 a dit:
			
		

> j'&#233;dite, c'est pratique
> comment fa&#238;tes vous les ratures d'ailleurs moi j'y arrive pas



non mais tu poses de ces questions tss kof! kof! cette excellente question m&#233;rit&#233; une r&#233;ponse tout aussi excellente : 
voir m&#234;me 

_edit : Quand roberto se laisse saler, il en oublie d&#8217;aplatir des calques qui alors se perdent. _


----------



## kanako (3 Juillet 2006)

ah non ! j'ai gout&#233;, bin c'est trop trop trop sucr&#233; ! beuark
par contre si vous voulez tester un coca sympa : schweps en a un aussi qui est tr&#232;s bon&#8230;


----------



## tirhum (3 Juillet 2006)

du mal &#224; suivre..... :mouais:
j'ai d&#251; me tromper de fil....... 

:rateau:


----------



## elKBron (3 Juillet 2006)

kanako a dit:
			
		

> ah non ! j'ai gouté, bin c'est trop trop trop sucré ! beuark
> par contre si vous voulez tester un coca sympa : schweps en a un aussi qui est très bon


marrant, ca : schwepps qui fait du Co*a


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2006)

PAUSE !!!!!



Vous ne respectez rien alors.
C'est *l&#224; maintenant*, c'est &#231;a ?

Ben non. Pas envie.


R&#233;fl&#233;chissez-y. Il se peut que nous rouvrions.



 &#233;videmment.

Et je pr&#233;cise aux gens qui se sentent &#224; l'abri de ce que j'ai dit que ma remarque ne s'adresse pas qu'&#224; Roberto. Sinon, je lui en aurais fait part de fa&#231;on priv&#233;e.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2006)

Nouvel essai.
Pour voir.


----------



## dool (1 Décembre 2006)

monsieur a besoin de finesse, tendresse et doigté ?! 

Un nouveau souffle chaud sur nos nuques ?! Ca peux nous faire du bien ! :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Décembre 2006)

unizu carn a dit:


> Ici, pas de femmes poupées. Pas de trous à boucher





dool a dit:


> monsieur a besoin de finesse, tendresse et doigté ?!






*As tu bien lu*
le message initial ?


----------



## dool (1 Décembre 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *As tu bien lu*
> le message initial ?



J'aime bien tes mouvements de bouche !

Je suis desolée de mettre des sous-entendus non entendus dans mes maux...gardons le troisième mot dans ce cas...ma cochonaille !


----------



## mado (2 Décembre 2006)

lumai a dit:


> Minis thé ?
> Le thé se fait avec de l'eau brûlante. Elle doit être tout juste frémissante.
> Les feuilles de thé sont déposées. Des mois dans leur sécheresse, elles sont restées recroquevillées, deshydratées, craquantes et ridées.
> Puis l'eau est versée dessus. Certaines feuilles refusent son contact et essayent de s'échapper à sa surface. Vite elles sont rattrappées et suivent d'autres qui ont sombré bien avant, emportées dans les tourbillons brûlants.
> ...




Hmmm, c'est donc ça cette effluve enivrante. Unizu a rouvert son antre..


----------



## unizu carn (3 Décembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Hmmm, c'est donc ça cette effluve enivrante. Unizu a rouvert son antre..



Une antre, une échoppe, un salon, je ne sais pas trop ce qu'est cet endroit.

Je sais que c'est le début de l'hiver.
Je sais qu'il va faire froid dehors, et que mes stocks d'hormones reconstitués l'été vont se remettre à s'épancher. 
Alors je cuisine.

J'ai besoin de changer de four. Le mien n'est pas bon, je ne sais jamais s'il est assez ou trop chaud.
Le four, dans la cuisine, c'est la cuisson femelle.
Les hommes aiment les poêles et les sauteuses, les cocottes et les grills.
Ils aiment les bains-marie, aussi.
Alors que le four, c'est là où se jouent les tendres gonflements des pâtes pétries, les cuissons en bouillottements des volailles aux chairs odorantes.
On enfourne, ce n'est pas pour rien.
On s'enfourne nous-même, on cuit en son sein.

Des petits gâteaux moelleux et à peine sucrés, qu'on tartinera en buvant le thé.
:love:


----------



## lumai (3 Décembre 2006)

Parfums et effluves se d&#233;gagent de la vapeur de ces p&#226;tes tendres. Ils impr&#232;gnent nos peaux, les cuirs et les velours. Leurs essences nous font fermer les yeux, chavirer un instant, se raccrocher en froissant l'&#233;toffe qui se trouve sous nos mains.
Peut-&#234;tre serait-il plus _prudent _de se redresser, de remettre un peu d'ordre dans ces m&#232;ches capricieuses.
Mais non l'humeur n'est pas l&#224;.
Elle incite &#224; laisser venir ces parfums sucr&#233;s et leurs ti&#233;deurs liquides. S'y plonger &#224; les sentir nous envahir.
Les m&#232;ches caressantes resteront quelques instants encore capricieuses.


----------



## mado (6 Décembre 2006)

Rien ne sert de se recoiffer finalement. La cérémonie des sens ne fait que commencer. Recommencer. L'enchantement des papilles gustatives et olfactives suggère, appelle, réclame d'autres incursions sensorielles.
Faites fumer les encens. Préparez les huiles et onguents selon les recettes ancestrales. Faites murmurer les tambours. Que s'élève la voix de la conteuse des 1001 nuits et du Jardin Parfumé.


Convoque nous Alexandre Dumas, Unizu, pour notre prochaine table.


----------



## unizu carn (26 Décembre 2006)

Alexandre Dumas ? Le Père ?
Je vois bien à quoi tu fais référence... A son goût immodéré pour la gastronomie, n'est-ce pas ?
J'ai bien cherché, mais cet orfevre de la bonne chère ne s'attardait guère sur les vertus aphrodisiaques des mets qui le faisait saliver.

Brillat-Savarin, son compère de table, était plus porté sur la chose. Comme c'est un peu la saison de les cuisiner, je peux le faire parler de la truffe. Il en disait ça, dans sa _physiologie du goût _:

"Qui dit truffe prononce un grand mot qui réveille des souvenirs érotiques et gourmands chez le sexe portant jupe, et des souvenirs gourmands et érotiques chez le sexe portant barbe.

Cette duplication honorable vient de ce que cet éminent tubercule passe non seulement pour délicieux au goût, mais encore parce qu'on croit qu'il élève une puissance dont l'exercice est accompagné des plus doux plaisirs.

L'origine de la truffe est inconnue; on la trouve, mais on ne sait ni comment elle naît, ni comment elle végète.Les hommes les plus habiles s'en sont occupés : on a cru en reconnaitre les graines, on a promis qu'on en sèmerait à volonté. Efforts inutiles ! promesses mensongères ! jamais la plantation n'a été suivie de la récolte, et ce n'est peut-être pas un grand malheur; car, comme le prix des truffes tient un peu au caprice, peut-être les estimerait-on moins si on les avait en quantité et à bon marché..."​
C'est un peu cher, comme aphrodisiaque, non ? 

Vu qu'il est l'époque des cadeaux en tout genre, je te propose une autre source d'inspiration.
Figure-toi que André-Pierre de Mandiargues, un homme qui a eu le bon goût de traduire Unica Zurn en français, est un collectionneur un peu particulier... Un collectionneur de sex toys du XVII° siècle !

J'ai trouvé ça en fouinant. Ça émoustille, autant que ça titille la curiosité :
Une collection particulière.

:love:


----------



## rezba (28 Décembre 2006)

Jolie collection, le vieil homme... 

Effectivement, il n'&#233;tait pas trop port&#233; sur l'aphrodisiaque, Monsieur Alexandre Dumas p&#232;re. Dans son Grand dictionnaire de cuisine, on ne trouve ce mot que 5 fois, en 1625 pages ! (oui, j'ai une version pdf de cet ouvrage sublime). Et pas pour des trucs inoubliables. Dumas consid&#233;rait la bouffe comme un truc &#233;rotique dans son int&#233;gralit&#233;. 

En revanche, il a &#233;crit une ou deux nouvelles &#233;rotiques, le vieil Alexandre. Dans l_'enfer_ de la Biblioth&#232;que Nationale de France, il y a un roman de lui, Le Roman de Violette. C'est pas imm&#233;morable, comme prose. Mais ceux qui iront fouiller dans le catalogue des r&#233;&#233;ditions de l'enfer de la BNF pourraient trouver des choses plus &#224; leur gout.

Les "enfers" des biblioth&#232;ques, ce sont ces endroits o&#249; on rangeait les livres "interdits". Le premier inventaire de l'enfer de la BNF a &#233;t&#233; fait par Guillaume Appolinaire, un connaisseur...


----------



## mado (3 Janvier 2007)

Elle est bien gardée ta collection Unizu.. Elle doit se mériter.


----------



## rezba (4 Janvier 2007)

Ouais, elle doit poster avec un PC, unizu. Parce que mon quicktime, il ne lit pas le codec. Mais en faisant "enregistrer la cible du lien sous...", j'ai charg&#233; le film. 121 Mo, tout de m&#234;me !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2007)

104 chez moi  Mais faut quicktime pro pour &#231;a


----------



## mado (4 Janvier 2007)

Je pensais que c'était une femme de goût, unizu, comme quoi les apparences..

Merci pour le _sésame_ en attendant


----------



## mado (24 Janvier 2007)

Dis unizu ? Tu n'aurais pas dans tes coffres bien gardés une recette de breuvage propre à ouvrir les volets de la perception ? Ou à les fermer. C'est selon. Dehors, dedans, dedans, dehors. Qu'importe la posture, seule l'ivresse m'intéresse.


----------



## Chaïtan (31 Janvier 2007)

Signaux dalarme du paléocortex.
Les senteurs sélèvent et je me désintègre. Ce mélange de cumin, cannelle, gingembre, pimentil ne me plonge pas seulement dans mon pays lointain, il mattire vers dautres plaisirs. 
Plonger la main dans la semoule chaude, porter à sa bouche ce met délicat mijoté damour, laisser glisser les saveurs sur les papilles, laisser le sucré titiller le bout de langue quand le salé séchappe sur les côtés de celle-ci. 
Du bout des doigts apprécier la texture. Pas besoin de mots, les échanges se pratiquent du fond des yeux. Mordiller, sucer, savourer, lécher.bon sang, où es-tu ?
Je laisse ses vapeurs me posséder comme tu mas possédé. Que la chaleur memporte. Je vacille..


----------



## mado (2 Février 2007)

Décidément, ton antre suscite de belles et irrésistibles évocations ma chère unizu.. :love:


----------



## tirhum (2 Février 2007)

mado a dit:


> Décidément, ton antre suscite de belles et irrésistibles évocations ma chère unizu.. :love:


Et ainsi, l'esprit vagabonde.... 


:love:


----------



## tirhum (2 Février 2007)

_
Pas très compliqué...
À vous !..... _


_ P.S : 12 pièces...
Et de l'ennui, aujourd'hui...
_


----------



## mado (2 Février 2007)




----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Février 2007)

Elle a perdu ses clefs?...


----------



## gKatarn (2 Février 2007)

mado a dit:


>




Presque Mado, rejoue encore  :love:


----------



## mado (2 Février 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


> Presque Mado, rejoue encore  :love:



Tu devrais &#233;largir ton horizon..


----------



## gKatarn (2 Février 2007)

D'habitude, c'est le TDB qu'on &#233;largit 

Et qu'y puis-je si vB le radin a des pbms de mise en page


----------



## unizu carn (22 Février 2007)

Le petit de Paul et Silvia me fait penser que je connais une chose inécoutable, créée par un Joachim, dont le titre est "palindrone". 
Ça fait un petit fond sonore détestable. :love:


----------



## mado (23 Février 2007)

Le _yes_ de la fin c'est un _yes_ orgasmique ? :mouais:
Tu sais quoi ? Je préfère les miens  :love:


----------



## vousti (23 Février 2007)

bon sang où allez vous chercher tout ça, de quelle dimension venez vous


----------



## unizu carn (23 Février 2007)

vousti a dit:


> bon sang o&#249; allez vous chercher tout &#231;a, de quelle dimension venez vous



De la m&#234;me dimension que celle d'Henry Spencer, tu ne crois pas ? 



mado a dit:


> Le _yes_ de la fin c'est un _yes_ orgasmique ? :mouais:
> Tu sais quoi ? Je pr&#233;f&#232;re les miens  :love:



Tu t'es fait cette reflexion l&#224; aussi ? Je pense que oui. Tout &#233;voque la mont&#233;e de l'orgasme, et le soulagement qui l'accompagne. Et ce n'est pas tr&#232;s beau. Mais tu sais quoi ?
Je pense que c'est un orgasme masculin.  :love:


----------



## da capo (23 Février 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :mouais:
> *Ah bon, c'est moins joli ?*



*Ah bon, c'est moins joli ?*

"Ce fut votre plus bel orgasme, 
madame.
Avec tous mes respects"..


----------



## mado (23 Février 2007)

unizu carn a dit:


> Tu t'es fait cette reflexion l&#224; aussi ? Je pense que oui. Tout &#233;voque la mont&#233;e de l'orgasme, et le soulagement qui l'accompagne. Et ce n'est pas tr&#232;s beau. Mais tu sais quoi ?
> Je pense que c'est un orgasme masculin.  :love:



Tu vois &#231;a c'est effectivement une vraie diff&#233;rence... Soulagement.. Quel dr&#244;le de mot pour &#233;voquer une explosion, une irradiation. Qui peut faire flotter pendant de longues minutes au pire, de longues heures souvent, plusieurs jours au mieux :love:

Les mots ne sont jamais anodins n'est ce pas ?


----------



## tirhum (23 Février 2007)

unizu carn a dit:


> (...)
> Tu t'es fait cette reflexion l&#224; aussi ? Je pense que oui. Tout &#233;voque la mont&#233;e de l'orgasme, et le *soulagement* qui l'accompagne. *Et ce n'est pas tr&#232;s beau.* Mais tu sais quoi ?
> Je pense que c'est un orgasme masculin.  :love:


Un r&#226;le, alors ?!...


----------



## rezba (23 Février 2007)

Hou l&#224;, &#231;a y'est, on est entr&#233; dans le c&#339;ur des d&#233;bats.

"Soulagement" ?
Je ne vois pas &#231;a comme un soulagement. Pas les miens, en tout cas. Une apoth&#233;ose, peut-etre, un accomplissement, aussi.
Mais je crois en revanche que sur la question de la dur&#233;e de la chose, on est largement p&#233;nalis&#233; par rapport &#224; vous. Et &#231;a, c'est frustrant !


----------



## mado (18 Mars 2007)

Cauchemars de tôle. Froissée. Un cri. Un râle ? Une montée d'adrénaline rarement accessible ? 
Vais-je trouver Crash dans ta bibliothèque Unizu ? (et en cherchant, j'ai trouvé ça. C'est troublant)

En poursuivant ma recherche, je suis tombée sur la citation choisie par la photographe pour commenter son image. Je te la livre :
_
Car liez-moi si vous le voulez,
  mais il n'y a rien de plus inutile qu'un organe. Lorsque vous lui aurez fait un corps sans organes, 
alors vous l'aurez délivré de tous ses automatismes 
et rendu a sa véritable liberté.   
Alors vous lui réapprendrez à danser à l'envers 
comme dans le délire des bals musette 
et cet envers sera son véritable endroit.

_Tu vas trouver bien sûr. Surement un autre livre de ta bibliothèque . Y'a des boucles étranges parfois._
_


----------



## rezba (19 Mars 2007)

Je m'insinue, mais... la boucle est bien &#233;trange, en effet.

Balard a bien du lire _Pour en finir avec le jugement de Dieu_.
Mais la photo, cette ressemblance. Troublant.

Enfin, mieux vaut une C3 qu'une AX, hein ?


----------



## unizu carn (22 Mars 2007)

mado a dit:


> Cauchemars de t&#244;le. Froiss&#233;e. Un cri. Un r&#226;le ? Une mont&#233;e d'adr&#233;naline rarement accessible ?
> Vais-je trouver Crash dans ta biblioth&#232;que Unizu ? (et en cherchant, j'ai trouv&#233; &#231;a. C'est troublant)
> 
> En poursuivant ma recherche, je suis tomb&#233;e sur la citation choisie par la photographe pour commenter son image. Je te la livre :
> ...




Crash...
Tu viens d'en donner une cl&#233;, j'imagine, l'adr&#233;naline.
C'est bon mais &#231;a laisse un dr&#244;le de go&#251;t dans la bouche. 
Il faut s&#251;rement avoir &#231;a dans sa biblioth&#232;que, mais &#231;a nous confronte &#224; des tr&#233;fonds souvent insoup&#231;onn&#233;s. J'en suis plus coite que moite, &#224; dire vrai.

C'&#233;tait juste de la t&#244;le froiss&#233;e ? Et tes cauchemards ?


Je te parle d'autre chose pour te changer les id&#233;es, s'il en est encore besoin ?






C'est un petit livre de curiosit&#233; culinaire. &#199;a s'appelle donc _Testicules_, et le sous-titre, un peu long &#224; mon go&#251;t, mais c'est tout un programme, est 
_F&#234;tes des paires, mythologie, les dessous d'une curiosit&#233; culinaire, les attributs du sujet, lexique_.
On y parle donc des rognons blancs, comme disent les hypocrites. Les *******s de b&#339;uf, de taureau, de b&#233;lier, d'&#226;ne, de li&#232;vre...
C'est un ravissement pour les papilles et pour l'esprit. Le livre est plein d'&#233;rudition, de trouvailles, de propos coquins. 

C'est assez cher, mais &#231;a les vaut.


Et l'auteur ?
L'auteur s'appelle Blandine Vi&#233;. On croirait presque un pseudo. Blandine est la sainte lyonnaise, c'est d&#233;ja une promesse gastronomique. Et &#231;a vient du latin _blandus_, qui signifie flatteur.
Et Vi&#233; ? Vi&#233;, c'est le proven&#231;al pour "vit". :love:
Un _vit flatteur_, c'est pr&#233;destin&#233; pour disserter sur l'art de consommer les testicules.
:love:


----------



## mado (22 Mars 2007)

unizu carn a dit:


> C'était juste de la tôle froissée ? Et tes cauchemards ?



Les cauchemars, sans _d_ ma chère 
Incubus, en latin, de Incube, qui désigne parait-il un démon de sexe masculin qui a des relations sexuelles avec les femmes endormies. On s'endort dans les bras de Morphée, et l'autre rapplique  Une lutte gréco-romaine en quelque sorte. Le réveil reste néanmoins une délivrance. Contrairement à tous ces rêves qui façonnent des décors de théâtre, et qui révèlent leur fragilité, dès que la morphine cesse d'abreuver nos veines.




_Lorsque vous lui aurez fait un corps sans organes, 
alors vous l'aurez délivré de tous ses automatismes 
et rendu a sa véritable liberté.   

_Du coup, tu t'empares des organes. Profiteuse


----------



## unizu carn (23 Mars 2007)

Et pourtant, on _cauchemarde_ ??
Cette langue est un cauchemar. 

Incube et Morph&#233;e ?
C'est une partie &#224; trois ou bien la belle Morph&#233;e se retire ?

J'aimerais bien &#231;a, qu'un incube s'occupe de moi pendant mon sommeil.
Etre la proie d'un _incube_, c'est mieux qu'&#234;tre une _succube_, non ?

_Je ne m'&#233;tais jamais aper&#231;ue de la port&#233;e &#233;rotique de tous ces cubes.._
:love:


----------



## mado (23 Mars 2007)

Unizu.. Regarde de plus près la prochaine fois.. Morphée me semble avoir un corps bien masculin..


----------



## unizu carn (23 Mars 2007)

C'est un homme ??
Ah oui, b&#234;te que je suis.
Mais tu sais qu'il prend les formes que l'on veut ?
Je pr&#233;fererais m'endormir dans des bras f&#233;minins ? :rose:


----------



## unizu carn (20 Avril 2007)

Souvent je n'arrive pas &#224; suivre vos discussions, elles sont pleines de private joke, il faut remonter trop loin dans les fils pour les comprendre.
Vos histoires de carottes et de lapins par exemple.
Mais &#231;a vous agite, alors je me suis demand&#233;e si la carotte &#233;tait vraiment un l&#233;gume &#233;rotique, et fantasmatique.
Vous voulez que je vous le dise ? Oui. &#199;a sert presque autant que le concombre, mais pas au m&#234;me endroit... :love:

En tout cas, je ne sais pas si c'est un signe, mais ce tr&#232;s beau livre






est publi&#233; aux &#233;ditions Plume de carotte.


----------



## rezba (20 Avril 2007)

Ma ch&#232;re, je te ferais bien part d'une recette de carottes rap&#233;es pour le moins sp&#233;ciale, mais je crains que &#231;a ne d&#233;passe all&#232;grement le cadre de la charte.

Mais tu m'as mis la puce &#224; l'oreille. Et j'ai cherch&#233; un peu sur la carotte, moi aussi. Et j'ai trouv&#233; &#231;a, que je mets &#224; titre purement &#233;ducatif, bien entendu :




> *Des phtalates dans les sextoys: carottes en vue?*
> 
> Par Nathalie PimentRose,     jeudi  octobre 2006 &#224; 19:18    :
> 
> ...




Je ne peux pas vous mettre le lien, c'est le blog d'un sex-shop. &#199;a serait malvenu, hein !?


----------



## mado (12 Mai 2007)

Poupée désarticulée. Dans un monde sans désir, sans désordre. Je veux m'échapper.
Fais moi un thé.


----------



## unizu carn (15 Mai 2007)

Oh oui, d&#233;corons !






Mado, je suis confuse. Je passe tellement peu souvent que tu dois avoir la gorge toute s&#232;che.

Je n'arrive pas &#224; retrouver le texte en entier, mais dans un poeme de Picabia (pens&#233;es sans language, je crois), il dit :

_boire une tasse de th&#233;
comme une femme facile

je ne veux pas de cette aventure
dans l'atmosph&#232;re fade
dont chaque signe saisit mes mains
avec une odeur vague
de gens du monde _

et je ne me rappelle plus la suite.



On se met un Picabia aussi ? Je vais voir s'il a fait des poup&#233;es.


----------



## unizu carn (15 Mai 2007)

D&#233;cid&#233;ment, je trouve rien, aujourd'hui. :rose:

Tant pis, je pose une petite Man Ray.


----------



## macelene (19 Mai 2007)




----------



## mado (22 Mai 2007)

J'aime le liquide. Sous toutes ses formes. Lacrymal, séminal, végétal, floral. Les goûts sucrés, les goûts salés, les goûts acres, les goûts amers, les goûts épicés, les goûts suaves.
Se mouiller, s'abreuver, s'enivrer, se vider, se noyer.



Je vous fais un thé ?


----------



## mado (22 Mai 2007)

Ou je vous sers une vodka plutôt..




​


----------



## mado (4 Juin 2007)

Serpent. Ver. Murène. 
Mue, cocon, frôlement.
Sorcière.
Sirène.
Doux et froid.
Humide.
Glissant.
Repoussant.
Irrésistible.


----------



## Chaïtan (14 Juin 2007)

L'image de ton corps s'imprime &#224; mon souvenir tel un vieux puzzle d'enfance que l'on aurait retrouv&#233; au fin fond de la cave et que l'on referait petit &#224; petit avec une intense &#233;motion &#224; chaque pi&#232;ce. Une joie de red&#233;couvrir ce dessin que nous avions oubli&#233; trop vite. Une excitation non retenue d'assembler le tout pour enfin admirer cette beaut&#233;e si simple qui s'offre &#224; nos yeux.
Mon coeur palpite. Mes mains cr&#233;pitent. Des impulsions &#233;lectriques leurs donne envie de toucher ce corps encore un fois. Une balade des doigts dans l'immense invisibilit&#233; de l'espace pour recr&#233;er le moule. Sensation de douceur s'en empare. Ma main est totalement d&#233;tach&#233;e de mon &#234;tre, mon esprit l'a envout&#233;e. Un frisson perdu.
Ce corps je l'ai perdu mais laisse toujours au mien la possibilit&#233; d'exprimer sa sensualit&#233;. Ce corps je le d&#233;sire encore plus tant le mien est mis &#224; l'&#233;cart.
L'inaccessibilit&#233; de ton &#234;tre me fait d&#233;sirer ton corps encore plus fort. Me laisser fondre en lui encore une fois, un r&#234;ve secret et vain. Un espoir d'abandon total. Oublier nos souffrances l'espace d'un instant irr&#233;el.


----------



## mado (15 Juin 2007)

L'horreur, le dégoût, la violence politique ne choque pas le grand public. La sensualité, l'érotisme, le goût des plaisirs oui..
Est ce que lorsque l'on s'assoit au comptoir on est plus respectable que lorsque l'on fréquente le boudoir ? Là bas on parle de b.......... . Ici de b..... , entre autre. L'un est censuré, même par la technique des hommes. L'autre non.
Ce monde ne me parle plus Unizu, il est devenu fou.

Il reste des regards qui font vibrer. Je ne vois qu'eux. Je vous souhaite de les croiser. Ils donnent envie de décroiser les jambes, qu'importe que la table soit en verre. Je n'ai rien à cacher, enfin rien dont je pourrais avoir honte.


----------



## joanes (16 Juin 2007)

Tant de





si peu de temps...


----------



## mado (24 Juin 2007)

​

Il s'insinue comme un poison. Qui brûle les entrailles. Fait bouillir le sang. Brouille les sens.
Reprendre une gorgée, ou préparer l'antidote. Est ce moi qui décide ?


----------



## Chaïtan (28 Juin 2007)

Ah les décisions ! Choisir entre souffrir ou guérir pour ne plus rien ressentir...
Goûter au fruit défendu. Je le souhaite si hardemment. Tout perdre pour une nuit. Non.
Alors ?




Le désir rend fou. La passion détruit. Mais vivre de folles passions rend si fort...attention où tu te glisses petite. Une empreinte gravée au fer rouge sang est difficile a masquer.


----------



## mado (29 Juin 2007)

Croque. Craque. Mais croque.
Sinon quoi ?
On est toujours plus fort que tout.


----------



## mado (8 Août 2007)

Garder la trace du Passage du désir. Sous la pluie, humides. Voie sans issue clame le vieux panneau. Sans issue à quoi ? La destination est atteinte. Le temps va se mettre en pause, grand bien lui fasse. La chair a besoin de repos, elle aussi. Comme bien des délices avant leur consommation.
Pas de fastsex ici. Dégustation lente, attentive.

J'entre en macération.


----------



## Chaïtan (13 Août 2007)

Vile gourmandise. Plaisir buccal. Jouissance tactile. Jai encore en moi ce parfum oublié. Limage simprime. Je ne fais quun avec lobjet de mon péché. Je le déguste dans tous les sens mais il se montre toujours entier. 
Jai succombé et je suis dévorée davoir goûté à ton essence. Je dois te sublimer mais je ne sais comment faire. Le serpent de ma tentation sest faufilé en moi. Etrangement il nest pas aussi froid quon le laisse entendre. 
Et mon sourire trahit le bien-être quil me procure. Tu le connais ce sourire. Tu demandes à le voir quand ma pudeur veut le laisser au fond. Je te lai offert. Ce soir, il a un goût trop salé. Une larme vient de sy loger. Je mabreuve encore à ton souvenir.


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Août 2007)

Ce fil restera un mystère pour moi...


----------



## mado (18 Août 2007)

Quel dommage


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Août 2007)

D'aprés le MP d'un bon samaritain, il paraitrait que ce serait l'expression plus ou moins maquillée de vos orgasmes les plus bruyants...

Si c'est ça d'accord... ça serait même plutot pas mal...

Parce que j'ai toujours trouvé ça assez vulgaire une femme qui jouit... on leur en demande pas tant.

D'ailleur à la maison j'ai jeté les piles de l'ERECTOR 2000 que j'avais offert à moumoune pour Noel de l'année dernière.

Halte à la vulgarité !!!


----------



## mado (25 Septembre 2007)

Un four qui s'entrouvre. Le fumet se répand. Aguiche les papilles.


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Septembre 2007)

Oui, oui..


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2007)

Tu pourrais simuler un peu mieux, non ? C'est court "oui, oui.."


----------



## gKatarn (25 Septembre 2007)

Ben, il ne simule pas :rose:


----------



## mado (25 Septembre 2007)

Comme quoi.. suffit d'ouvrir le four


----------



## Chaïtan (10 Novembre 2007)

Hésiter entre le plat épicé venu des lointains pays et le plat plus traditionnel que lon prépare au quotidien. Où en est-tu conscience ?
Mes organes réclament souvent ce mélange de pulpes et de fibres qui réchauffent le gosier à la première bouchée. Le danger de linconnu. La délectation du mystère. Lexcitation de plonger ses mains avec ardeur dans ce qui a été mitonné des journées entières. Juste la pensée de lapprocher de mes lèvres fait trembler. 
Aussi je picore la cuisine « facile ». Lenthousiasme est moins violent mais la dégustation nest pas sans plaisir. Le petit goût sucré reviens après lamer. Et lenvie dy retourner est là. Je déguste simplement. Je me nourrit lentement. Cela fait grandir dit-on.
Les goûts ne peuvent se mélanger à tord et surtout à raison. La casanière parfois voyage et hume les senteurs lointaines. 

Préparez-moi une infusions aux milles herbes. Je fais régime aujourdhui.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Novembre 2007)

Cha&#239;tan;4471164 a dit:
			
		

> H&#233;siter entre le plat &#233;pic&#233; venu des lointains pays et le plat plus traditionnel que l&#8217;on pr&#233;pare au quotidien.



Tu veux dire que d&#233;guster de temps en temps une tarte aux poils &#224; l'Africaine ou &#224; la P&#233;kinoise, c'est meilleur que quand tu grignotes avec nonchalence celle de la Josyane qui revient sur la table tous les week ends?...


----------



## Sindanárië (10 Novembre 2007)

il devait pas y avoir une criée aujourd'hui ????


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Novembre 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> il devait pas y avoir une criée aujourd'hui ????



Tu sais, depuis la limitation des quotas de pêche sur certaines espèces...


----------



## Sindanárië (10 Novembre 2007)

v'as falloir trouver autre chose pour recycler nos vieux users et vieux modos faisandés. la branche "appâts pas cher" s'écroule:mouais:


----------



## Chaïtan (14 Novembre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tu veux dire que déguster de temps en temps une tarte aux poils à l'Africaine ou à la Pékinoise, c'est meilleur que quand tu grignotes avec nonchalence celle de la Josyane qui revient sur la table tous les week ends?...



Je n'ai pas dit "meilleur" camarade. On ne peut comparer des senstions aussi différentes.
Quand à la tarte au poils, je trouve ce mets peu revigorant. Le festin peut-être plus gargantueste, quelques soit sa spécialité, son origine...
Faut-il te sortir pilon, cocote, batteur, kanoun, douille, sauteuse, tchouchkopek, décosseur, etc pour te faire comprendre ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Novembre 2007)

Chaïtan a dit:


> Faut-il te sortir pilon, cocote, batteur, kanoun, douille, sauteuse, tchouchkopek, décosseur, etc pour te faire comprendre ?



Certes non... Une certaine différence d'âge ayant beau nous séparer, je possède quand même une batterie somme toute assez respectable...


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Novembre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Certes non... Une certaine différence d'âge ayant beau nous séparer, je possède quand même une batterie somme toute assez respectable...



Sûrement avec une poêle trouée pour faire cuire les châtaignes


----------



## unizu carn (14 Novembre 2007)

Je m'en  voudrais de vous déranger. Mais si ce boudoir venait à tourner en eau de boudin par multiplication de plaisanteries vaseuses, je serais attristée.
Tant qu'à être dans la tarte aux poils, ce met au nom ignoble et aux saveurs cachées, je préfererais vous entendre là-dessus, pour tout dire.

Et pour tout dire, d'ailleurs, tarte aux poils, ça me fait fuir.
Je ne peux pas m'empêcher de me dire que celui qui réduit ça aux poils n'aime pas la glace à la cyprine.
Un homme qui me dirait ça ne partirait pas du bon pied pour me le faire prendre, en tout cas.
Mais toi, mon doux corsu, je crois plutôt que tu caches ton jeu.
Les corses sont réputés pour aimer se baisser.
Tu as déjà lu les douces lettres de Napoléon à Joséphine ?

"Bon Dieu ! Que je serais heureux si je pouvais assister à l'aimable toilette, petite épaule, un petit sein blanc, élastique, bien ferme ; par-dessus cela, une petite mine avec le mouchoir à la créole, à croquer. Tu sais bien que je n'oublie pas les petites visites ; tu sais bien, la petite forêt noire. Je lui donne mille baisers et j'attends avec impatience le moment d'y être. "

Charmant, non ?

Et quelques lettres plus bas, cette façon toute crue de terminer ainsi : "Un baiser plus bas, plus bas que le sein"...

Ça c'etait un homme qui savait écrire aux femmes.

Et quand il s'agit de peindre ou de sculpter, les corses ne se contentent pas de transformer la tarte aux poils en toile pour patre.
Gabriel Diana, par exemple, il a crée une petite sculpture de bronze, "La vulve porte bonheur".
Une jolie idée de cadeau. :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Novembre 2007)

unizu carn a dit:


> Je ne peux pas m'empêcher de me dire que celui qui réduit ça aux poils n'aime pas la glace à la cyprine.


Détrompe-toi...



> Tu as déjà lu les douces lettres de Napoléon à Joséphine ?


Oui oui, quand même...





> Gabriel Diana, par exemple, il a crée une petite sculpture de bronze, "La vulve porte bonheur".
> Une jolie idée de cadeau. :love:


C'est noté... Il y en a une à qui ça devrait plaire...


----------



## mado (14 Novembre 2007)

unizu carn a dit:


> Alexandre Dumas ? Le Père ?
> Je vois bien à quoi tu fais référence... A son goût immodéré pour la gastronomie, n'est-ce pas ?
> J'ai bien cherché, mais cet orfevre de la bonne chère ne s'attardait guère sur les vertus aphrodisiaques des mets qui le faisait saliver.
> 
> Brillat-Savarin, son compère de table, était plus porté sur la chose.



Certains de ses textes, ceux de Brillat-Savarin, seront mis en scène bientôt d'ailleurs.
Pour une Cuisine Amoureuse (Sortie Ouest, à Béziers..)
Un vrai repas théâtral si j'ai bien compris.


----------



## Sindanárië (15 Novembre 2007)

mado a dit:


> Certains de ses textes, ceux de Brillat-Savarin, seront mis en sc&#232;ne bient&#244;t d'ailleurs.
> Pour une Cuisine Amoureuse (Sortie Ouest, &#224; B&#233;ziers..)
> Un vrai repas th&#233;&#226;tral si j'ai bien compris.



Eh bien j'esp&#232;re que personne ne mettra en sc&#232;ne les textes enflamm&#233;s d'amour envers ma personne et les doux mets associ&#233;s que quelques membres* de ce site me promettent par MP. Bien que r&#233;dig&#233;s de belles plumes, je n'ai aucune envie de participer aux bacchanales promises,  de peur de chopper une gastro-ent&#233;rite perp&#233;tuelle, m&#234;me pour un simple caf&#233;. 



unizu carn a dit:


> Et quelques lettres plus bas, cette fa&#231;on toute crue de terminer ainsi : "Un baiser plus bas, plus bas que le sein"...
> 
> &#199;a c'etait un homme qui savait &#233;crire aux femmes.



Que vous &#234;tes na&#239;ve.... 

les hommes qui &#233;crivent aux hommes... le font aussi de la m&#234;me mani&#232;re... Mais je les connais moi les loustics, et pour continuer mon texte au dessus : Les hommes mentent aussi vite qu'un chien l&#232;che un plat, alors n'&#233;tant pas prompt &#224; m'allonger dans toutes les belles argenteries promises, il vous faudras vous contenter du McDonald du coin, pr&#233;f&#233;rant renoncer aux macarons des tripatouilleurs de mandoline tardifs, pour me laisser bercer autour d'un th&#233; avec les d&#233;licieuses femmes qui peuplent ce site **... :rateau:


(*il ya un nid, c'est pas possible, ils sont plusieurs)
(** des explications sur ce sujet viendrons un jour)


----------



## macarel (15 Novembre 2007)

mado a dit:


> Certains de ses textes, ceux de Brillat-Savarin, seront mis en sc&#232;ne bient&#244;t d'ailleurs.
> Pour une Cuisine Amoureuse (Sortie Ouest, &#224; B&#233;ziers..)
> Un vrai repas th&#233;&#226;tral si j'ai bien compris.


C'est marrant, il y a quelques ann&#233;es &#224; Sigean   il y a eu cet histoire de cuisine amoureuse:love: , et effectivement le type qui organisait cela est parti vers B&#233;ziers.
Son nom m'&#233;chappe (la vieillesse qui frappe)
Par contre, le repas, je me rappelle, tr&#232;s bon et la mise en sc&#232;ne tr&#232;s dr&#244;le et sympathique.
(Il s'appelle "Viala" ou un truc de ce genre ).

Bon appetit

PS. D'ailleurs, il y avait des choses &#224; manger genre "sp&#233;cialit&#233;s de Pezenas"


----------



## Chaïtan (16 Novembre 2007)

espace détente


----------



## l'écrieur (16 Novembre 2007)

C'est chouette. J'y ai jet&#233; juste un coup d'&#339;il rapide, je m'y appesantirais. Mais c'est vraiment une illustration de la capacit&#233; d'un amateur, ou d'une amatrice, &#224; donner g&#233;n&#233;reusement, avec toutes les p&#233;pites, les beaut&#233;s maldroites, les essais, les progressions. C'est simple, &#231;a donne envie d'&#234;tre partag&#233;.
T'as trouv&#233; &#231;a comment ? Par goggle ? Ou tu la connais ?




Putain d'&#339;il professionnel &#224; la con, tiens...


----------



## tirhum (16 Novembre 2007)

mado a dit:


> (...)
> Pour une Cuisine Amoureuse...
> (...)


Regarde dans le bouquin de cuisine...
&#192; la derni&#232;re page dans les "remerciements", il y a une r&#233;f&#233;rence qui pourrait t'int&#233;resser...


----------



## Chaïtan (17 Novembre 2007)

l'écrieur a dit:


> C'est chouette. J'y ai jeté juste un coup d'il rapide, je m'y appesantirais. Mais c'est vraiment une illustration de la capacité d'un amateur, ou d'une amatrice, à donner généreusement, avec toutes les pépites, les beautés maldroites, les essais, les progressions. C'est simple, ça donne envie d'être partagé.
> T'as trouvé ça comment ? Par goggle ? Ou tu la connais ?
> 
> 
> ...



Tu connais les méandres du net. On s'alanguit, on traîne de liens en liens. On part d'une idée et on se laisse aller à vadrouiller...Les mots de cette amatrice me sont donc parvenus par hasard. Malheureusement, je ne sais pas écrire et ces mots _simples_ ont étés à mon goût ; à mon image peut-être. Je les ai sirotés généreusement.


----------



## mado (23 Novembre 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Les "enfers" des bibliothèques, ce sont ces endroits où on rangeait les livres "interdits". Le premier inventaire de l'enfer de la BNF a été fait par Guillaume Appolinaire, un connaisseur...





mado a dit:


> Elle est bien gardée ta collection Unizu.. Elle doit se mériter.



Tiens, à propos 


J'avais déjà été surprise et interrogative devant l'interdiction aux mineurs de certaines salles de la biennale d'art contemporain à Lyon, interdiction liée à des oeuvres jugées, ... jugées quoi d'ailleurs ? Pornographiques ? Des photos de David Hamilton et un danseur exécutant un strip tease derrière une installation en miroir qui décompose ses mouvements ? Je ne m'exprime pas ici sur l'intérêt _artistique_ de cette programmation (mais globalement cette biennale est bien pauvre en émotions il me semble)..


Voilà, et il y aussi L'enfer de la Bibliothèque, Eros au secret.
Une interview des commissaires de l'exposition si ça vous intéresse.


Moi ça me gêne l'idée de pas pouvoir avoir la possibilité de découvrir ça avec ma fille, si l'envie nous en prenait. Dans l'idée, j'aimerais pouvoir accéder à ces lieux culturels, avec elle, parce que l'échange sur ces sujets me semble important. Et pas toujours facile d'en parler entre la salade et les frites


----------



## Amok (23 Novembre 2007)

mado a dit:


> Et pas toujours facile d'en parler entre la salade et les frites



Si c'est de la frisée, tu as déjà une bonne base.


----------



## mado (23 Novembre 2007)

Rigole ! Et un jour ce seront tes photos qui seront classées subversives !


----------



## l'écrieur (23 Novembre 2007)

Ouais. On est envahi de pornographie et de vulgarité publicitaire, et ces abrutis de commissaires d'expositions des lieux institutionnels font de l'auto-censure par peur des petites ligues de vertus.
J'ai toujours préféré les ligues de petite vertu, perso.


----------



## gKatarn (24 Novembre 2007)

l'écrieur a dit:


> J'ai toujours préféré les ligues de petite vertu, perso.



Voire les dames de petites vertu ?


----------



## Sindanárië (25 Novembre 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


> Voire les dames de petites vertu ?


Des chèvres ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Novembre 2007)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Ouais. On est envahi de pornographie et de vulgarité publicitaire



Parce qu'à ton avis ça n'est réservé qu'à la publicité ? Ou c'est juste parce que c'est de la publicité que tu estimes ça pornographique et vulgaire ?


----------



## mado (9 Décembre 2007)

Un petit programme cul(turel)..


----------



## Chaïtan (10 Décembre 2007)

Ebats et Débats...buvons notre chaude préparation aux milles senteurs et, si vous le souhaitez, pratiquer du  littérorisme


----------



## bompi (27 Décembre 2007)

Elle est intéressante, Marcela Iacub.

Un philosophe que je trouve intriguant et intéressant est Ruwen Ogien, dont je suis en train de lire (tout doucettement) _L'Éthique aujourd'hui_. J'aime déjà sa démarche (ou ce que j'en comprends, vu ma frêle compréhension de la philosophie en général). S'intéresser à l'éthique, à la morale et tenter de définir une éthique minimale est à mes yeux d'autant plus nécessaire que nombreux sont ceux qui veulent, disons, une éthique _maximale_ pour tout le monde, dont bien entendu, ils ne feraient pas les frais tout en tâchant à l'imposer ...

Je m'interroge, toutefois. Serais-je hors-sujet ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2007)

Ben je sais pas. T'as le droit de trouver érotique ce que tu veux, hein ? Mais bon&#8230; ça va pas être facile à partager comme vision.


----------



## bompi (27 Décembre 2007)

C'était donc ça : j'étais hors-sujet


----------



## l'écrieur (27 Décembre 2007)

Disons que, si l'on met de côté ceux pour qui la philosophie revêt un aspect profondément masturbatoire, on pourrait s'accorder rapidement sur le fait que l'érotisation de la lecture des philosophes présente un caractère de déviance propre à être abordé dans les bas-fonds.

Il va donc falloir que tu nous expliques en quoi l'éthique te titille la libido.
Sinon, tu es condamné à nous parler, un jour sous peu, de l'autre partie de l'&#339;uvre de Ruwen Ogien, celle qu'il a consacrée à la pornographie, à la morale et à la sexualité.


----------



## bompi (27 Décembre 2007)

Et qui est le premier livre que j'ai lu de lui, bien évidemment  Il semblerait que _Penser la Pornographie_ lui ait valu force air courroucé et froncement de sourcils de la part du milieu (chacun a un milieu, même un philosophe ...)

Je suis passé un peu vite en effet de Iacub à Ogien, sans qu'il y ait forcément accord entre eux (je ne sais pas ce que chacun peut penser du travail de l'autre). Toutefois les deux s'attèlent à essayer de comprendre et évaluer les enjeux moraux de l'époque notamment sur la sexualité. Sujet que tu évoquais ce me semble dans le fil (nippo/cinéma[tique]) qui m'a amené ici.

Je ne saurais trop conseiller cette roborative lecture qui a un avantage certain sur de nombreuses autres : elle a pour sujet un sujet qui nous concerne tous et elle demande réaction.


----------



## macelene (31 Janvier 2008)

Un peu de douceur dans un monde  de Dingos...



			
				Marianne Batlle sur son site a dit:
			
		

> "De la métamorphose hasardeuse d'une fleur est né le premier p.....s"


  

Elle fait au crochet de très jolies poupées.


----------



## l'écrieur (31 Janvier 2008)

Tu lis les 400 culs au fond de ton aquarium ? :rateau:


----------



## mado (17 Février 2008)

Un autre blog. J'aime sa façon d'écrire, de décrire.
 Je l'ai rencontrée.
J'irai l'écouter, les écouter, elles et leur slam érotique.


----------



## rezba (18 Mars 2008)

J'ai sous le manteau depuis un bout de temps ce papier, témoignage féminin, à ne pas forcément mettre entre toutes les mains. Et depuis qu'il est dans mes signets, j'y reviens régulièrement sans trop comprendre ce qui m'y inquiète, ou ce qui m'y intrigue.
Et puis, à la faveur d'une parole murmurée dans mon cortex, j'ai compris où était le centre des interrogations. Dans ce paragraphe :

"_Le relâchement final est identique, quoique je le trouve                   plus difficile à maîtriser. Paradoxal : maîtriser                   son abandon ! Mais c&#8217;est bien la marche à suivre                   si vous voulez profiter au maximum des sensations qui vous                   assiègent - je n&#8217;aime pas laisser un tel désordre émotionnel                   s&#8217;installer, car je veux jouir pleinement de chaque instant,                   de chaque mouvement, de chaque pensée._"

Voilà pourquoi certains d'entre nous prennent le risque de tisser ces relations spéciales, faites d'intimité et de distance, de complicité et d'éloignement, qui leur permet de s'abandonner, comme on s'abandonne aux seuls êtres aimés, tout en restant lucide, pour profiter pleinement de l'instant.

Enfin, je me comprends.
En attendant, j'essaye de maitriser mon abandon.






​


----------



## mado (19 Mars 2008)

rezba a dit:


> Voilà pourquoi certains d'entre nous prennent le risque de tisser ces relations spéciales, faites d'intimité et de distance, de complicité et d'éloignement, qui leur permet de s'abandonner, comme on s'abandonne aux seuls êtres aimés, tout en restant lucide, pour profiter pleinement de l'instant.



Je déteste plus que tout toute forme d'affirmation de vérité unique. C'est pourquoi je prendrai la précaution de préciser, qu'aujourd'hui, pas forcément hier et qu'en sera t'il demain, rien ne vaut, pour moi, l'érotisme de ces relations spéciales, comme tu dis.

Et derrière ce mot, spéciales, j'ai choisi d'entendre cette alchimie particulière, entre l'intime et le distant, la complicité sans aucune fusion, ni dépersonnalisation. J'ai exclu le contexte sado maso du texte, considérant que l'extrait choisi, sorti de son contexte, n'y faisait pas explicitement référence.


----------



## jahrom (20 Mars 2008)

Et il vous en reste des buvards ?


----------



## mado (7 Avril 2008)

Les désirs passent, voyagent. Furtifs objets. Faut il les faire durer ? Ouvrir la porte du prochain ?
Je me nourris de leur diversité, accepte leurs richesses inattendues, je me régale de leurs douceurs imprévisibles. Je les apprivoise. Je ne cherche plus à leur donner un sens. Ils s'éparpillent. 

Ils me nourrissent oui. Jusqu'au détriment de la chair, l'autre. Me remplissent le ventre. Une autre forme de festin. Un banquet où les convives surgissent dont on ne sait où. Où les serveurs amènent des plats et autres délices extravagants aux fumets irrésistibles. Ne pas demander la composition, l'alchimie des ingrédients. Juste déguster.


----------



## mado (11 Avril 2008)

mado a dit:


> Un autre blog. J'aime sa façon d'écrire, de décrire.
> Je l'ai rencontrée.
> J'irai l'écouter, les écouter, elles et leur slam érotique.


 

Elles étaient belles, et émouvantes.

Quand Keren Ann, qui jouait après elles, ne trouve que des mots désobligeants et déplacés pour parler de leur prestation, mettons ça sur le compte d'une frustration presque légitime. Sa musique convenue, sa présence pédante ne laisseront que peu de trace ce soir là.

La dénonciation de l'érotisme, sous toutes ses formes, a de beaux jours..


----------



## l'écrieur (15 Mai 2008)

mado a dit:


> La dénonciation de l'érotisme, sous toutes ses formes, a de beaux jours..



Comment il disait Reiser ? 
Non, c'est vrai, on a plus le droit de dire des choses comme ça en public... 

Tiens, en parlant de public.
La dernière livraison de Marcela Iacub, Par le trou de la serrure, me fait de l'il. Je vais aller y voir de plus près.


Et sinon, marcela, c'est quand tu veux, où tu veux, tu sais...


----------



## Chaïtan (15 Mai 2008)

Je sors un peu de la littérature mais dernièrement je suis tombée sur Destricted...point de mal rassurez-vous mais cela m'a intriguée. Attirée par les noms de Clark et de Noé qui ont déjà eu l'occasion de m'en mettre plein là où j'aime en recevoir...
Je n'ai pas encore vu ce que cela valait. Pas malin allez-vous me dire. Mais je me suis dit que ne coûtait de vous informer de son existence. Si jamais ça vous titille, ça me ravirais.
J'aime que l'on travaille la pornographie ;-) D'ailleurs je les aurait bien écouté avec toi Mado ces jeunes femmes....


----------



## mado (30 Juin 2008)

J'ai du avaler trop de couleuvres. Et qu'on ne me dise pas qu'elles sont inoffensives. Mordue de l'intérieur. Dans toutes mes chairs. Avec consentement. Et aveuglement. Ce putain de venin s'endort mais ne se dissout jamais. Ses réveils sont fulgurants et imprévisibles.Tantôt le dégoût, tantôt l'extase. Toujours plus forts. Les antidotes renforcent le poison. Je voudrais être exsangue parfois. Lui faire boire mon sang. Au goutte à goutte, avec délectation.


----------



## unizu carn (10 Juillet 2008)

Je sens que je vais avoir l'air d'une gourde, mais tant pis.
Parce que là, je suis nez à nez, si je puis dire, avec un truc que je ne comprends pas.
Le parfum, là, Vulva original. Si je comprends tout, ce n'est pas vraiment un parfum, c'est de l'extrait de liqueur de vagin ? Ils doivent avoir recruté un wagon de femmes fontaines, et ils remplissent des flacons. Soit.
Mais c'est fait pour qui ? Pour les hommes ou pour les femmes ? J'ai du mal, je voudrais qu'on m'explique.

Et puis il y a une autre question qui me taraude... On sent vraiment toutes pareil ???


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2008)

unizu carn a dit:


> Mais c'est fait pour qui ?


 
C'est fait pour Gaston - Gaston, célibataire timide en gilet à carreaux et raie à gauche.
Gaston que l'odeur naturelle de Olga - sa poupée gonflable de luxe - commence à lasser.
Ca sent trop le caotchouc, alors il bande mou !


----------



## unizu carn (10 Juillet 2008)

Tu es sûr ?
Parce que dans le petit film qui est sur le site, le grand beau monsieur, il ne ressemble pas beaucoup à ton gaston, et les deux filles, elles ont l'air de luxe, mais à peine gonflable. Je ne dirais pas gonflées, d'ailleurs. Et je m'y connais en poupée, crois-moi.
Non, tu ne réponds pas à mes questions, vilain garçon.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2008)

C'est la pub - crois-tu vraiment que tous les utilisateurs de parfums Hugo Boss sont des beaux gosses top fashion aux abdominaux bien découpés ?

Si on veut que Gaston achète, il faut que Gaston fantasme !











Sinon, oui, je suis vilain et oui je répond n'importe quoi - _what else ?_


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Juillet 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> C'est la pub - crois-tu vraiment que tous les utilisateurs de parfums Hugo Boss sont des beaux gosses top fashion aux abdominaux bien découpés ?



Je sais pas... Moi je met que les fringues et je dois dire qu'ils en font des belles même pour les g.... les joviaux épanouis...  :style:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Je sais pas... Moi je met que les fringues et je dois dire qu'ils en font des belles même pour les g.... les joviaux épanouis...  :style:


 
Je ne sais pas, moi même quand je met un sac poubelle j'ai la classe internationale.

D'ailleurs, je ne met plus que ça.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Juillet 2008)

Une maison qui a habillé, entre autres, Hermann G (Fort jovial et épanoui) ne peut forcément qu'avoir bon goût


----------



## unizu carn (10 Juillet 2008)

Vous pourriez vous interresser un peu à mes questions, au lieu de vous mastouillez le nombril ?
Je vous ai demandé si on avait toutes la même odeur ? Et si ça vous excitait, cette odeur ! Les garçons ça ne pense qu'à leur engin !


----------



## bompi (10 Juillet 2008)

Toutes la même odeur ? Certainement pas. Au même titre que les autres odeurs.
Excitantes, les odeurs ? Bin ça dépend du contexte et de leur saveur, quoi.
Car nous n'avons évidemment pas tou(te)s le même goût, tiens.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2008)

unizu carn a dit:


> Vous pourriez vous interresser un peu à mes questions, au lieu de vous mastouillez le nombril ?
> Je vous ai demandé si on avait toutes la même odeur ? Et si ça vous excitait, cette odeur ! Les garçons ça ne pense qu'à leur engin !


 
D'accord.
Non.
Oui - comme élément d'un tout (je veux dire par là que si d'aventure une femme totalement à l'opposé de mes goûts, avec des phéromones pas compatible et, allons-y carrément, de la moustache, si cette femme, donc, et alors que je m'adonne à une activité particulièrement inérotique comme remplir ma feuille d'impôt ou tenter de résister à une furieuse gastro, si elle m'attrape soudain par les cheveux pour me faire renifler ses parties intimes... Il est probable que je n'en trouve pas l'odeur des plus délectables)


----------



## Chaïtan (11 Juillet 2008)

Ah la puissance de ses petites molécules odorantes sur notre systeme limbique ! On se procure de la dopamine comme on peux ;-)
Il n'est pas nécessaire qu'on est toute la même odeur ma chère. Il suffit juste que ça nous rappelle celle (l'odeur) que l'on "aime", ou qui du moins est associée à un certain plaisir ;-).
C'est comme sentir un savon au chocolat, t'as pris 10 kg mentalement pourtant c'était pas du vrai !


----------



## mado (2 Novembre 2008)

unizu carn a dit:


> ...
> Mes mafés sont salés, ils exhalent le gingembre. Et mes thés trop sucrés humectent les entrejambes.
> ...




Si tu permets, je rajouterai du Saké à ta table Unizu. De celui qu'on sert tiède. Avec ou sans sushis. Juste avec sensualité.


----------



## mado (3 Novembre 2008)

Je me regarde, je m'observe dans les petits miroirs du salon. Il est 21h00 et je trouve mon visage serein. Un sourire apaisant. Tu me rends belle. Juste encore un peu de désir au fond des yeux. Je les trouve coquins, aguicheurs. Mais évidemment.., je force le trait, il y a un côté théâtral. Je crois que je sais bien me jouer ce genre de scène. 

Bien sûr, il y a le saké et quelques autres rituels pour nous faire basculer dans cet espace temps si particulier. Où des mots s'échangent, sans les charger d'une interprétation encombrante. Sans qu'ils altèrent un présent qui commence à exister.

Et il y a toujours ces miroirs sur le mur. J'y vois les traces de ton passage. De tes passages. Ils s'entremêlent, se superposent, se fondent, se prolongent. J'y devine tes mains. Discrètes, effleurantes, torturantes, pressantes, glissantes, coulissantes, brûlantes.. Aimantes.
 Dessinant tous mes contours.
 Sans urgence.

Non, sans urgence.

J'ai remis la bouteille à sa place. Et le reste aussi.


----------



## NED (6 Novembre 2008)

T'es tombée amoureuse d'un japonais?


----------



## mado (9 Avril 2009)

J'ai envie de regarder les détails du miroirs.
Ils deviennent un peu flous.
Nos caresses me manquent.
Mon corps s'affole.
Il prend son indépendance.
Ça n'a pas beaucoup de sens.
Juste un peu d'indécence.
D'inconscience.
De jouissance.


----------



## manuvoyage (11 Avril 2009)

- Mempoisonnent tout ces silences et ces non dits qui forment autour de mon cur comme un rideau de brume. Jai traversé ces nuages rances vers dimprobables paradis et, sous ma plume, je chante encore ces amours fugaces sous le tic tac imperturbable de cette vieille horloge qui vraiment mempoisonne.
- Me désolent ces pesanteurs et cette torpeur lorsque déjà il me faut repartir dans ce voyage sans fin magnifique et dérisoire je goutte chaque seconde comme étant la dernière je franchis les rideaux de lumières et me joue des ombres puis je marrête, interdit, sous ton regard de braise comme aux abords dune falaise dévoilant ses paysages fantasques, je me rapproche encore et le sol mabandonne mes ailes me font mal et le ciel mapparaît soudain trop haut pour ces rêves qui me sonnent. Je me détourne alors de toi et cela me désole.
- Maffolent ces heures de glissade à ne rien retenir, sans mémoire devenu soudain comme une outre vide, je me remplis de ces lumières et ces bruits qui me parviennent de la ville je pars alors sans savoir où comme un jeune loup que la faim affole.
- Métonnent tout ces temps suspendus, où chaque seconde parait sétirer à linfini la vie est un théâtre et nous sommes des acteurs, voués à être sincère, à nous déchirer, à nous aimer on sagite ainsi en conquête dharmonie sous les éclats si blancs de cette lune inaccessible qui toujours nous révèle et nous laisse hors de nous, dans un tel étonnement.


----------



## Chaïtan (11 Mai 2009)

Jai envie de monter dans cet engin et de filer à en faire exploser le compteur. 
Envie de poudre blanche mêlée au rouge qui pétillerait en moi pour me faire chavirer sans que je my attende. Envie de couper lherbe pour prendre mon pied. Laisser monter la sève jusquau sommet du commandement pour le faire dérailler et monter vers de plus hauts cieux. Je nai pas envie de mourir mais de retrouver mes petites morts. Même si je sais quil ne men faudrait que très peu pour lâcher le levier, perdre le contrôle et foncer droit dans le mur ; juste pour partir en pleine jouissance et oublier ce qui fait tant souffrir
Le temps ma ôté lélectricité des sentiments mais il est hors de question que je perde les sensations physiquesces sensations qui me font être ce que je suis. Qui font vibrer sang et fibres pour éclater de toute part.
Et je crois que tu es ma dope. Cest ton souffle que je veux aspirer dans ma seringue, que je veux mélanger à mes globules rouges avant de tout me réinjecter dans les veines. Cest à ton corps que je veux maccrocher pour filer à toute allure avant de crasher. Ce sont tes doigts que je veux sentir aux coins de mes lèvres pour en aspirer lentement les molécules. 
Jétais convaincue quand je voulais décrocher. La cure me semblait aisée loin de tes tentations. Javais retrouvé mes esprits. Jétais sûremais on ne peux pas refuser une drogue qui est seule à pouvoir nous injecter la vie. 
Déconnecte moi de ma réalité. Vide mon esprit et rempli moi de ton essence. Que ta sensualité nourrisse ma vitalité


La jouissance n'est pas que rose. Je me pose tout de même au salon pour laisser le pouls monter dans ses conditions...


----------



## mado (11 Mai 2009)

Je t'accompagne :love:


----------



## NED (12 Mai 2009)

Joli deterrage !
Bha allez , un ti thé après le café, ca n'a jamais fait de mal...


----------



## Nephou (5 Juin 2009)

_Il est des pièces, il est des parures et des miroirs que je n&#8217;aurais jamais pensé croiser. Il est des thés que je n&#8217;aurais jamais imaginé boire. Il est des nuits que je n&#8217;aurait jamais rêvé vivre. Et pourtant, la paume de mes mains irradie encore de la chaleur de ses reins. Les effluves semées au creux de ma nuque animant mon sang sont les siennes.
Qu&#8217;ai-je fait ?
_


----------



## mado (12 Juin 2009)

C'est doux, suave, sensuel, la quarantaine.


----------



## mado (31 Mars 2010)

(ma) féminité.


----------



## Chaïtan (3 Juillet 2010)

Des épices...il me faut des épices !
Une variation de couleurs pour enchanter mon regard. Laisser titiller lèvres et palais. Attendre patiemment que la chaleur descende. Laisser perler cette goutte de sueur prête à se faufiler entre les différentes courbes de mon corps. Fondre lentement. Agrémenter de croquant pour une explosion en bouche. En laisser sur le bout des doigts pour sucer les derniers plaisirs.
Maudit été.


----------



## mado (29 Septembre 2010)

mado a dit:


> Tiens, à propos



3 ans plus tard.. et toujours d'à propos.


----------



## Chaïtan (28 Février 2011)

Laisser leau chaude couler doucement sur la tête, le cou, le dos. Sentir les quelques perles qui se faufilent sur le devant : celles qui éclatent sur la poitrine et celles qui coulent longuement jusquau bas ventre, caressant tout au passage.
Etre attentive au trajet parcouru par ces filets aquatiques. Senroulant selon les courbes des jambes. Extérieur, intérieur  quel tourbillon.
Clore les yeux, reposer la tête sur le carrelage froid et humide. Penser alors à ces mains remplaçant leau. Des mains viriles, pleines de force et cherchant à noublier aucun centimètre, comme si elles découvraient mon corps à chaque instant. Penser parfois même à ses mains amies, me ressemblant, qui me ramènent à dautres sensations ; comme celles dêtre vivante en tant que femme, dêtre comprise sans parole. Un ballet de 4 mains qui me fait vibrer de bas en haut. Emportée par la musique que chaque pression de gouttes joue sur ma peau. Et mes doigts se mettent à jouer la partition.
Le cur semballe, la respiration se fait haletante, le corps séchauffe, les sons sont étouffés. Les muscles se tendent, désirant pouvoir le faire suffisamment fort pour atteindre le relâchement extatique. Le dernier souffle implose et ce sont toutes les cellules du corps qui explosent. Monter si haut que les oreilles se bouchent et bourdonnent. 
Et se dire que mourir, là, ce serait beau.


----------



## Chaïtan (29 Novembre 2011)

Juste pour remonter le sujet....

Et pour lutter contre la dépression de saison


Il faut servir le thé maintenant ! On y va les filles !!


----------

